# Stuck at motherboard screen and can't load windows



## Neytiri (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey guys, first off here are my specs

Motherboard - Gigabyte S-series GA-X48-DS4, Ultra Durable 2
RAM - 4 x Corsair 1024mb RAM
Processor - Intel Core 2 Guad Processor Q9400
Video Card - Nvidia GeForce 9800 GTX
HDD - Western Digital 500gig
Power Supply - 700 watts ,Model 700SEL, Fan Controlled EPS 12V PowerSupply
Keyboard - Logitech G15 Keyboard
Mouse - Logitech G13 Laser Mouse

around November last year when i went to switch my computer on, it would power up then turn off around 5 seconds (before it could load up the motherboard screen). It did this continuously until eventually it would load up, start Windows Vista and i was able to access my computer. The time it took to finally load up randomized, between up to half an hour to booting up first time around. About 1 month ago after moving houses i set up my computer, plugged it in etc. However this time when i went to turn it on the same problem occurred it would power on off on off, but this time it never booted up. I got a new CPU (the CPU listed above) to try and fix the startup problems, but the same problem occured. I tested again, this time without a stick off RAM, and it managed to start up, however it got stuck at the motherboard splash screen. At the mb screen im unable to use my mouse or keyboard. I've tried putting the old CPU in, and trying to start up but i still get stuck at the splash screen. When i have the new cpu in, sometimes I'm able to get past the motherboard screen, and i go to run the windows vista disk, to re install windows, but when it goes to load up the disk, it comes up with the blue screen and wont progress any further. Ive tried running the disk through the commands on the splash screen, and gone into bios and made it run from CD rom first. However it continues to get stuck at the blue screen, or an error.

Currently I'm stuck at the motherboard splash screen again :sigh:, and i don't know what i should do. Any advice to solve my problem would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you :grin:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

to me, it sounds like a ram problem, maybe coupled with a physical motherboard problem and a bios issue. 

first, only use one stick of ram, and use it in each slot until you can get into BIOS. check the suggested voltage for the ram online, and make sure your motherboard is set to the same volts. this has happened to me before and is immensely annoying. 

if that doesnt work, or if the ram voltage is normal, try getting some other ram into your computer or trying your ram in another computer. if its your ram, that is simple enough. if it isnt, then something is wrong with the motherboard and that might need replacing. 

that is all i can think of for now...


----------



## ayazakram (Jun 29, 2010)

something like this happened to me once and my solution was to unplug all usb devices ...if you have a ps2 keyboard and mouse lying around somewhere use them ...my motherboard has a countdown from 10 secs till it auto boots to windos so i was able to get around the prob this way... another thing you could try is disconnect your sound card if you have one, as this helped me in another similar problem as well


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the psu box shows it at a 80+

but the specs state this

Efficiency: 70% Min at full load 230VAC/50Hz

which makes it a low quality unit

the quality needs to be at 80+

http://www.shopbot.com.au/pp-corsair-vx-550-550w-price-84245.html


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

dai said:


> the psu box shows it at a 80+
> 
> but the specs state this
> 
> ...


that wouldnt cause it to stop at the loading screen, would it? i dont know anymore its been a while for me.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I'm with dai. A 9800GTX requires 450W minimum system power.
A low quality 70% efficient 700W PSU would be doing well to put out 500W.


----------



## Neytiri (Mar 1, 2010)

Ok i tested loading up the computer with 1 stick of ram in every port, and it continued to do the power on off phase. I tried with 2 sticks of ram still not working. Then with 3 and it loaded up, but got stuck at the motherboard screen. I tried with 4 sticks of ram, power on off again. And then i realised whenever any stick of ram was in this certain port, it would power on and off. The ram itself was working fine, just not that particular port. I never got into bios, since i still got stuck at the motherboard screen. I'm starting to believe the problem is the motherboard or the powersupply. Or could be both :O

Thanks for your help guys, if you have any more solutions for me to try it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

Tyree said:


> I'm with dai. A 9800GTX requires 450W minimum system power.
> A low quality 70% efficient 700W PSU would be doing well to put out 500W.


thats not how it works. it should still be able to put out 700 watts, except it will take in around 1kw. i agree the psu should be replaced though.

yea that is what it sounds like. that has happened to me before, and its a pain. i would recommend changing the motherboard first. its not the best psu but it should work...


----------



## jwp1223 (Jan 18, 2010)

Neytri, please listen to Tyree or dai....


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=189 look at something like that. when a PSU is rated to have a maximum wattage of 700 watts, it is going to put out the watts. however, what it INTAKES, is going to be much greater then that of a higher efficiency unit. high efficiency units save money and generally produce less heat, but will do the job of, essentially, converting AC to DC.


----------



## blesslot (May 30, 2009)

hi. first of all i got to compliment you on your choice of mobo-i have it on my wishlist...and i'm sad for you that it is giving you problems. please bench test your rig to eliminate the culprit. follow linderman's sticky and see if you can borrow a lower spec gpu just to see if it will get you into windows. A coolermaster 900w psu is the best psu i have ever used plus it is 80+ certified. i don't have much experience with ddr3 memory and please check your fsb...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

forcifer said:


> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=189 look at something like that. when a PSU is rated to have a maximum wattage of 700 watts, it is going to put out the watts. however, what it INTAKES, is going to be much greater then that of a higher efficiency unit. high efficiency units save money and generally produce less heat, but will do the job of, essentially, converting AC to DC.


Being "rated" at 700W doesn't mean it's capable of putting out 700W. 
PSU manufacturer's can claim any number they want and at any temperature they want. 
70% of 700W=490W and that could be at any temp the manufacturer chooses to use for testing (25C/77F is common for low quality units). Quality PSU's are rated at 80% (or more).

Suggested reading: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------

